# Z00.129 age limit



## trugriff

I haven't been able to find the age limit for ICD10 Z00.129 Encounter for routine health exam w/o abnormal findings.  I've done several searches and only find on the website ICD10Data.com that refers to an age (age 0-17 inclusive) and it states this is a ICD-10-CM Coding Rule?  I don't find that reference under Chapter 21 guidelines in the ICD10 book. Previously used ICD9 V70.0 Routine general medical examination at a health care facility for adolescent patients coming in for a checkup but that crosswalks to Z00.00 which is for general adult medical exam.
Does anyone know if there's an age limit for this code and if there is where its documented as a coding rule. 

Thanks!!
Annette Griffin, CPC


----------



## SDAlward

Z00.129 has a "P" next to, if you look at the bottom of the page, "P" indicates Pediatric Age 0-17


----------



## Lorisvg

Here's were my problem comes in- while Z00.129 states it is for age 0-17,
Z00.00 states it is for an adult age 15-124.
Which code do you use for a 15-17 year old???


----------



## mitchellde

I think it depends on whether it is a pediatrician or family practice provider at that age.


----------



## Lorisvg

So, are you saying that a 16 year old at the Pediatrician would use Z00.129,
but a 16 year old at a Family Practice office would use Z00.00?
Have you seen anything in writing addressing this?


----------



## mitchellde

No nothing in writing just applying logic.


----------



## Lorisvg

While I appreciate your opinion, I don't believe it is correct. I think based on what I have found since I first posted, that this conflict was an oversight.

The AAFP says "For children 29 days old and older, use one of two codes: Z00.121, Encounter for routine child health examination with abnormal findings, or Z00.129, Encounter for routine child health examination without abnormal findings." http://www.aafp.org/fpm/2014/0700/oa1.html 

There isn't mention anywhere that I have seen, that you use 1 code for a Pediatrician and a different code for Family Practice. The tools I have used also crosswalk V20.2 right to Z00.129.


----------



## JoAnne Wolf CPC

I think they are allowing you to use either code for a 15-17 year old.  But in my opinion (and what I am recommending to the pediatric clinics I work with) is to use Z00.121 and Z00.129 for patients 0-17.  Once a patient turns 18, then use Z00.00 and Z00.01.  Along with having the legal definition met, I think most organizations recognize an 18 year old patient as an "adult".  Hope this helps!
JoAnne Wolf, RHIT, CPC, CEMC
Coding Manager, Children's Health Network
612-813-5972
joanne.wolf@childrensmn.org


----------

